# Silencing fire alarm



## Inspector 102 (Mar 5, 2013)

I am trying to find information regarding NFPA 72 and requirements that when the fire alarm panels is silenced, the strobes still remain active. A local business has a panel that when the alarm silence button is activated, all notification devises stop working. I thought the silence applied only to the horn mode, not strobe mode. Can someone dircet me to the section or tell me I am wrong. Thank you.


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2013)

I do not think you will find one

My boss likes the strobes to continue,     But not all panels are designed to do that


----------



## north star (Mar 5, 2013)

*= s =*

From the *`13 Edition of NFPA-72, Section 10.13, Sub-section 10.13.2:*

"When an occupant notification alarm signal deactivation means is actuated,

both audible and visble notification appliances shall be simultaneously

deactivated."

*= s =*


----------



## AegisFPE (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll echo North Star. This is not new, it appeared in the 2007 Edition of NFPA 72.



> 72-95 Log #350 SIG-FUNFinal Action: Accept in Principle
> 
> (4.4.3.7)
> 
> ...


----------



## cheyer (Mar 6, 2013)

I understand the intent behind this is to consider any possible deaf occupants that may be  in the building during testing, nuisance alarms  etc......they may think it's a confirmed alarm


----------



## cheyer (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry....didn't completely read the prior post...already mentioned this


----------

